
Snorkel: Rapid Training Data Creation with Weak Supervision - godelmachine
https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.10160
======
pmontra
The software is released at
[https://github.com/HazyResearch/snorkel/](https://github.com/HazyResearch/snorkel/)

